# Eye tearing



## jbsmomto1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ruby is dark and a mini, not sure if that makes any difference but she doesn't tear...Your little girl is VERY cute


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

My apricot toy pup had a lot of tearing when I first got him and my standard girl pup did too but I found that with keeping the hair clipped and off from around the eyes, I no longer have tearing. My toy still had a little tearing even after his clipping but no way as bad as before the clip.... I was feeding Nutro Max at the time and changed the food to Purina One Puppy Lamb & Rice and no more tears. I found that they all will have light tearing if their hair gets even a little longer by their eyes.

Don't know if this will help your pup any, but maybe a good face clipping to be sure no hairs are rubbing and irritating her eyes would help out???? And, also, light colored poodles show any amount, even a little bit, of tearing MUCH more than any of the darker colors do, regretfully. :rolffleyes:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

We have a white toy poodle and a light cream toy poodle that both tend to sometimes get eye stains. We tried various types of cleaning solutions for this, such as Tear Away and etc. but nothing really worked for any length of time. A groomer that we know who also raises poodles, told us what she uses for her light colored poodles with stains. We asked our vet about it and he agreed that it should work. We purchased some from our vet, but you can also buy it from almost any feed store. It is Soluble Powder Antibiotic, (TETRACYCLINE HYDROCHLORIDE). Our vet recommended 1/4 tsp. 2X week as a maintenance program, this dose was for 7- 8 lb. toys. I don't know what size your dogs is so would ask a vet about the dosage. It has worked miracles on our dogs. It may take a couple of weeks for the stains to go away, they did not get there over night. If we slack off and do not give ours their medication, their stains start to return, which sure reminds us to start giving it again. I don't recall exactly what it is called that causes some dogs to stain, but it has something to do with an over amount of acidity in their system. By the way, here is how we give the medicine to our dogs. We buy CHICKEN hot dogs for dogs treats, they love them. We use these also for medicating our dogs. We measure out the dose of the medicated powder, dip bite size pcs. of hot dogs in the powder, how ever many it takes to use up the powder and YUMMIE hot dogs are all gone, dogs have been medicated and dogs think we are wonderful for giving them their treats, and best of all, tear stains are usually gone W/I a week or two, and for as long as you keep up the maintenance there should not be any more stains. Anyway thats what we do and it works for us. I hate those eye stains, I'm sure all colors of dogs get them, but they only show up on the lighter colored ones YUCK.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Wasn't even thinking about yours being such a young puppy. DO NOT try using any medication on your pup W/O first talking with your vet.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I've heard of about a 100 things you can do about tear staining, I'm not sure any of them actualy work. Angel eyes worked for us with the tibbies but I know a lot of people have objections to the product because it contains an antibiotic. I agreed and don't use it anymore. 

I will count myself lucky Jazz doesn't have tear staining. She sometimes gets eye goobers but no staining. 

If your dog was older I might suggest cleaning the area with some of the tear stain remover products out there. I would wait until she is older though perhaps, definitly ask a vet before using anything on such a young baby.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I have heard of Angel Eyes a product that I think is similar to what you are talking about. I agree - I won't try it until I've spoken to the vet. For now I just want to get her used to use and work on potty training but if it doesn't go away after a time, I am definitely going to try to find something that works.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi,

Don't try any medications on your young puppy. My cream standard never teared, but my creamy/white havanese did. I tried all sorts of cleaners and they didn't help. On advice of some Maltese owners, I tried Angel Eyes, which is a natural antibiotic and it worked. But, I was never comfortable with it. A friend of mine recommended greek style natural yogurt and fresh, finely chopped parsley. While my Havanese wouldn't touch the plain yogurt he did eat the parsley mixed in with his food and in the long run his tears are totally gone. I know parsley works, because last summer I got lazy and figured that my Havanese just outgrew tear staining so I stopped giving parsley. The result, his tear staining came back. He's been on fresh chopped parsley since and his tears are clear. I would try both the parsley and the yogurt. Give about a teaspoon of yogurt to start with and a tiny 1/2 teaspoon (maybe less) of chopped parsley with his food twice a day. I would also transition your puppy to a better quality food, as Royal Canine isn't a very high quality food.

HTH,
Julia


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

none of my poodles have had it but my maltese has tear stains.

Lots of people do us Angel Eyes and swear by it.....I am going to try it for my malt some day.

When your pup is older, if you still have the problem, you might want to try it too.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm surprised that you don't consider Royal Canine not a high quality food. I've heard from others that it was. (Not offended at all, just surprised).
I just started her on yogurt today and will get some parsley and try it too.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am glad you are not offended, as I didn't mean any offense.  There are couple of good sites for rating dog food. Dog food Analysis only rates Rotayl Canin puppy (as 3 stars and 2 stars food, six star is their best rated food and they go down from there). If you want to check ratings on different dog foods, here's the website.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

The one that is also excellent and very comprehensive, everything you ever wanted to know about dog food is Dog Food Project. Here's it's web address.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/

I hope you enjoy reading. :biggrin:


----------



## chester-the-lion (Feb 3, 2009)

hey chester has a big tearing problem. i have tried a lot of products, including tear away and angel eyes. tear away did not work and angel eyes wasn't really that great. my friends aunt, who has a white toy with the same problem, told me she uses a qtip and put a little bit of vaseline where he has the tear stains. i don't know if it works because i was kind of turned off by the idea and never tried it, even though she swears by it, and my vet said it was fine to use. 

well i found my own way to get rid of his tear stains. every morning i take a baby wipe, put it in the microwave for 20 seconds. then i take the warm baby wipe and massage where he has the tear stains and believe it or not it actually works. all the brown wipes off on the wipe and he has no problem with me doing this, he actually likes it and waits by the microwave every morning for me to do this. 

congrats on your new baby!!! hope this helps.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hummmm, never thought of doing that. Sounds like a good idea since you can get hypo baby wipes. Nice


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Enzo gets Eye mocos But he does not have tearing lines. I just pick off his mocos when they dry. 

The baby wipe thing is a good idea ! 

Just an interesting fact for everyone.

The french poodle club had strict rules and part of the standard was that they wanted dogs that did not tear lol this is why the british made their own club and standard. They had other statements in the standard that was really too harsh for any breeder to follow.


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

What a cute puppy!!
My Vegas went through that when he was cutting teeth. I put him on a grain free diet, angel eyes to get it under control, and now just 1 tum a day.
That should work.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Royal Canin is expensive and not the best for the money. She is on it now though and I would not switch when coming into a new house and new things.
Orijen, Canidae, Taste of the wild, Natures Variety are really good foods for the same or less money actually.
Natures Variety is my favourite as it has some grains and they still eat so little.
Casey eats 2 cups a day and is 50 lbs.

Mandy had bad tearing as a pup but once done teething it was gone. Or food with no corn in it not sure


----------

